
Unidentified Object Flies Beside at the Time of Falcon 9 Rocket Explosion - sunsu
http://www.anonews.co/falcon-9-explosion/
======
thatgerhard
I went back to check the original video I saw when this happened from
USLaunchReport and it's on there too, the (above) link does say that the
object flew by, like after the initial explosion it shows the object on the
other side of the rocket. I don't believe this part to be true, I think that
was debris, which would mean that something was "flung" into the rocket making
it explode.

Not quite as juicy as aliens, but still possible sabotage.

